# tangs



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

hey ppl any advise would help. would a hippo tang, sailfin tang i know theres diffrent kinds so help on chosing one. racoon butterflyfish,and a yellow tang do fine in my 125 reef .


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Well, Hippo Tang is better suited for a longer tank 84" and longer. But, to answer your question yes, those fish will be ok in there. But, I did notice you were going Reef, and the Butterfly will is not Reef safe.


----------



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

okay thanks so much. so the racoon is a no no .


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

angelsdice159 said:


> okay thanks so much. so the racoon is a no no .


In a Reef tank, its a no no. If you do'nt plan on having corals, then your safe.
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Raccoon Butterflyfish
Reef Compatible: No


----------



## mzwygart (May 7, 2012)

I would say no on the racoon as well. I love nasos but i'm nervous about an tangs in my reef tank.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

mzwygart said:


> I would say no on the racoon as well. I love nasos but i'm nervous about an tangs in my reef tank.


Why would you be nervous about a Tang in a Reef?


----------

